
100% Uptime* - levlaz
https://levlaz.org/100-uptime/
======
dijit
While I actually receive the same emails (today my LA machine will be rebooted
at 11am UTC, like yours) and I hate it- they're correct in that they are
following SLA.

SLA only covers things outside of maintenance windows. Normally this is fine
because you can have a conversation about when the maintenance is; and get
prepared for it.

This is not the case with vultr. They're more of the "do as you please" style
of management, and they don't directly peer with any ISP- so.. not ideal for
many people.

If you have the coin then I recommend joyent. But VPS's are an industry that
are racing to the bottom and it's hard to justify the cost of $60/mo for
something you can get for $5/mo with occasional outages and networking
problems.

 _shrug_ You get what you pay for.

~~~
levlaz
> \shrug\ You get what you pay for.

Totally.

> SLA only covers things outside of maintenance windows.

Meh... I would disagree with that. If you are going to say you have a 100% SLA
then to me that means that you have already solved the "maintenance window"
problem. Every other VPS provider has a 99.999% uptime SLA specifically to
address the maintenance window issue.

I realize that 100% uptime is not a thing, I am just annoyed that they
advertise it.

> If you have the coin then I recommend joyent. But VPS's are an industry that
> are racing to the bottom and it's hard to justify the cost of $60/mo for
> something you can get for $5/mo with occasional outages and networking
> problems.

Thanks for the recommendation. Race to the bottom for sure. If the services
hosted on my VPS actually mattered then I would not have a single point of
failure :D

